# Rabbit Needing New Home



## Froggie1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Male English Crossbred rabbit, born 31/1/11, white with black markings, friendly but needs lots of tlc but will make a lovely pet for someone. We were going to keep him but realise this is a bit unfair as we don't have the time to spend with him that he needs. We ask a £20 donation that goes back into helping any more animals that come into us.

We are in Neston CH64 area.

Thanks Froggie


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you a rescue?


----------

